# Could figure 8 replace port-a-wrap.



## truestory (Sep 25, 2015)

I realise that a figure 8 is not suitable for heavy rigging, like trunk wood from a removal, but how about rigging some limbs or small trees? What would the limit be for putting a figure 8 through rigging? Personally, I think light rigging is ok, just limbs nothing overly heavy. What do you think?


----------



## acer-kid (Sep 26, 2015)

Hockles like a bastard. Also its friction doesn't vary.


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 26, 2015)

Occasionally (but seldom) use a fig 8 when up a tree to lower heavier stuff when ground help is temporarily occupied doing other stuff. 
Would not consider using an 8 on the ground.


----------



## acer-kid (Sep 26, 2015)

Pelorus said:


> Occasionally (but seldom) use a fig 8 when up a tree to lower heavier stuff when ground help is temporarily occupied doing other stuff.
> Would not consider using an 8 on the ground.



That IS a good point. If it's an aerial anchor, the climber can lock it off, snatch the piece, and then lower the piece without the ground man.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 16, 2015)

Long ago, prior to my arboricultural enlightenment about rigging, I used my rescue-8 to lower a rather large log while blocking down. It ended badly when the small radius of the rescue-8 tore right through the 3/4" rope I was using. I crushed a stone wall when it broke the rope.

It was all done rather badly, so I cannot blame just the rescue-8 for the failure. I have used it a few times up in the tree for minor lowering with no problems. It really works well if you use it for the descent control on a two-rope speedline setup.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep, in the tree only! Besides twisting the rope you can't free it up like a Portawrap and the rope feeds out the "top" instead of the side.


----------



## Big Natey (Nov 2, 2015)

I assume you do not have a porta-wrap. Probably the best investment you can make as far as general rigging is concerned.

Buy one. Now.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 3, 2015)

Get a good sling to tie it on with, too.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 3, 2015)

hell no. unless you're broke/unqualified and dangerous.
or take little pieces and all day.
a figure 8 will work, but clearly an arborist 101 question....lol no harm is asking though.

a GCRS with the drum is awesome on heavy wood, and a portawrap on a skidsteer? with a big pulley blocks on top and bottom? the best.


----------



## Stayalert (Nov 22, 2015)

portawrap for the win….I'd use an 8 in a pinch for a small piece or for some weird reason but not routinely….not saying its right , its just what I do..


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 22, 2015)

Big Natey said:


> I assume you do not have a porta-wrap. Probably the best investment you can make as far as general rigging is concerned.
> 
> Buy one. Now.


 
I  my porta-wrap.

Impresses the bejesus out of the client when they see a few hundred pounds of wood coming down ever so gently and in full control right over their garden. deck, or poodle.


----------



## norcalian (Dec 14, 2015)

pdqdl said:


> Long ago, prior to my arboricultural enlightenment about rigging, I used my rescue-8 to lower a rather large log while blocking down. It ended badly when the small radius of the rescue-8 tore right through the 3/4" rope I was using. I crushed a stone wall when it broke the rope.
> 
> It was all done rather badly, so I cannot blame just the rescue-8 for the failure. I have used it a few times up in the tree for minor lowering with no problems. It really works well if you use it for the descent control on a two-rope speedline setup.


 3/4" rope is way to big for a 8


----------



## norcalian (Dec 14, 2015)

At first when I saw this I shook my head..... But for very small (under 100lbs) lims or chincjs its not a bad idea. A better idea for weight control is a small pulley setup like rock exotica offers. Better control and you can lift your load if need be.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 14, 2015)

norcalian said:


> 3/4" rope is way to big for a 8



I thought I had that covered when I said "the small radius of the rescue-8 tore right through the 3/4" rope".


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 14, 2015)

For light rigging with a 1/2" rope, I often used a stainless steel 8 when I was lowering stuff from the canopy myself, until I got the Rig 'N Wrench setup. The RnW is big improvement and worth the expense when a traditional lowering device is overkill, or just not a good choice (working solo or with inexperienced groundie).


----------



## norcalian (Dec 16, 2015)

pdqdl said:


> I thought I had that covered when I said "the small radius of the re
> 
> 
> Just a ridiculouse notion all together. Wlulda never tried it.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 16, 2015)

What exactly is your point here, norcalian?

You don't seem to be passing on any information to the other readers and I had already mentioned the cause of the failure and my lack of experience at the time I broke the rope. If your only point is to show us how much superior you are, then _you are welcome. Glad I could help you pump up your fragile ego._


----------



## acer-kid (Dec 16, 2015)

pdqdl said:


> What exactly is your point here, norcalian?
> 
> You don't seem to be passing on any information to the other readers and I had already mentioned the cause of the failure and my lack of experience at the time I broke the rope. If your only point is to show us how much superior you are, then _you are welcome. Glad I could help you pump up your fragile ego._


I like this post.


----------

